# Spon Abortion with L & D, Fetal Demise 22 wks and 18 wks



## thouse (Jun 29, 2009)

Can someone please clarify how to code these 2 scenerios:

22 wks, spontaneous abort with labor and delivery
18 wks, spontaneous abort with labor and delivery

Admission and discharge the same day........

Dx 656.41



Thanks


----------



## imjsanderson (Jun 30, 2009)

Per ACOG, over 20wks gest. you would bill the delivery with postpartum, along with separate antepartum visits.  Under 20 wks gest. you would bill 59820-59821 depending on the trimester, with separate antepartum visits.


----------

